# I rode as a pax today... the experience is not good



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

So I had to take 3 daytime rides as a pax for the first time in a few months. I'm pretty annoyed as a driver now.


Terrible advertising-When I opened the app, there's a banner I get 50% of mon-fri. That's great for me as a pax, but as a driver what good is it if Lyft never advertised it ahead of time? I never got an e-mail, push notification, text, nothing. So I saved 50%, and lyft ate 50% but it didn't actually do any useful advertising or cause me to take any more rides than I already would have. The offer also doesn't state any details, is it just this week? is it because I have 5 stars? is it because I'm a driver? Is there a limit to how much I can use it? 
Pickup Location
On the newest version of the android app, the pickup location is ridiculous, it just auto sets pickup to wherever it thinks pax gps is. Pax have to know by making multiple clicks to trick it, into letting them type a different address or move pin, honestly after seeing this I'm surprised pax pins aren't worse.

Ride 1
I paid $2.28. Driver made $2.89 since it's a min fare ride. Shared ride w/ no match. 1.63miles 8m27s.
Driver spoke ZERO english
He accepted the ping even though he'd already passed me, and it's an intersection where going around the block takes 5 minutes, figured he'd be smart and cancel it, nope waited the 5 minutes for him since I wasn't in a rush.
Dude drives awful, keeps jumping in and out of left turn lanes to get around stop and go traffic, that no matter what he's going to have to wait in, because of this he misses my turn(there were 2 turns on the entire trip). Also because since he understood no english, he couldn't understand when I said you have to turn here at the light! Have to wait while he drives through 2 more intersections before he makes a u-turn once google maps updates and he realizes he f-ed up.
3 stars so I don't match with him again

Ride 2
I paid $3.24 for the same ride in reverse.
I see where drivers car is, it says 5 minutes away, but I know my neighborhood and its only 3 minutes, so I'm toes to the curb. App doesn't update the entire 3 minutes to show driver is moving, until he pulls onto my street and is like 3 houses away. I'm beginning to understand maybe the tiniest morsel of why pax are never ready to go. Lyft should be pinging our driver location way way more often. If pax don't think we are moving, they are going to cancel/ or not be ready.
Driver's car isn't clean, but it's not filthy, good enough old crappy lyft car.
Guy isn't super friendly, but his english is fine, but I talk to him about some lyft stuff.
5 stars +$1 tip

Issue with tipping...
The default options are $2,$4,$5, custom
when you click custom you can go up in $1 increments from $1-$7.97. $7.97 is a hard maximum.
When you hit $7.97 and go back down it goes $6.97...$5.97...$4.97...$3.97...$2.97...$1.97...$0.97
Who programmed this junk?
Why not just let custom be...custom... let pax type whatever they want? or better yet offer 15%, 20%, etc?
Why set an arbitrary maximum, that I assume is based on some vague algorithm? what if I'd been taking a short trip, because I had some huge piece of luggage I needed drivers help with and I wanted to give him a $10 tip?

Ride 3 
I paid $2.77. Shared ride matched with a 2 pax pickup. 4.78 miles 24m56s!
Driver barely speaks a word of english, but she understands enough to get what I'm asking.
Pulls up to pick up others pax, they make her wait 5 minutes after we arrive, while they ask some ridiculously long question in spanish, that I only half understand. best I could tell they wanted her to take there friends as well in a completely different direction then they were going. Although I heard the word uber, so maybe they just needed help ordering one? Still gotta love how pax could care less about wasting other pax time.
I let it give her an auto 5 stars.

Now I know why when I pull up and speak in english the pax look at me like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

trip 1 : your stars will not pay my bill i dont wont match with you short trip is like doing charity 
trip 2 : car compliant did you order lyft economy or lyft luxrey idont know why pax they think the driver is Justin Bieber or 
*van denzel and car is bmw or Mercedes-Benz remamber is lyft economy 
trip 3 : she did her best instead of tip and be nice you give the stars that will not feed her kids *


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't you think, maybe if you took regular Lyft, your experiences might've been different?


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Don't you think, maybe if you took regular Lyft, your experiences might've been different?


No? Lyft definitely doesn't pay me enough for me to take classic Lyft ride. Not to mention on the 2 short rides, I know from experience it's basically impossible to match with another pax on that route.

It's the same drivers either way.



kos um uber said:


> trip 1 : your stars will not pay my bill i dont wont match with you short trip is like doing charity
> trip 2 : car compliant did you order lyft economy or lyft luxrey idont know why pax they think the driver is Justin Bieber or
> *van denzel and car is bmw or Mercedes-Benz remamber is lyft economy
> trip 3 : she did her best instead of tip and be nice you give the stars that will not feed her kids *


Also I'm a driver who rarely takes a ride, which is why I found it interesting. I hold myself to a high standard as a professional, I don't see why other drivers should be able to do a shitty job and get to keep their jobs. I don't expect them to have water/mints like I do, or have as nice of car as I do. But I'm expect them to be able to give a safe ride, in a clean vehicle. I expect drivers to know how to follow a gps. I expect them to not drive like an idiot. I go above and beyond, I ask every pax how they are doing and things like that. Obviously drivers that take the time to come on this forum are trying to do their best at this. Not like these part timers who slap a sticker on their car and then just do whatever they want.

The language thing is a huge issue here, and really Lyft needs to fix it. If they are going to allow drivers to use a spanish version of the app, they should only match them with pax who use a spanish app. 
I speak almost no spanish, and I get spanish pax all the time, but I'm usually intelligent enough to figure out what they are saying.

I don't expect a tip from every one of my pax. In my view, pax should tip when driver does something extra for them or is friendly, which is usually the case with my pax. The times I get annoyed with not getting a tip, aren't random shared pax. It's airport runs with luggage and no tip. Pax who makes you wait, or goes back inside for something with no tip. etc. Look I was toes to the curb for all 3 drivers. Those 2 min fare rides are money makers for half way competent driver.

Also who's van denzel? did you mean vin diesel? or Denzel Washington?

I know we like to rag on them when a pax comes here and complains. But as a driver I can tell you, the pax app has major issues, that are causing a lot of our issues for no good reason. And the quality of the average driver in Miami is atrocious.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Let me see if I have this right:
Ride 1 you paid $2.28.
Ride 2 you paid 3.24.
Ride 3 you paid 2.77.

I really don't see what you're complaining about. This is only marginally above bus fare in my town. You get somebody who comes to you personally within minutes (which you apparently don't find prompt enough -- try waiting for a bus and get back to me about how long that took) and gives you a ride for what is essentially bus fare, and a tiny, tiny fraction of what a taxi would cost, and you find this unsatisfactory.

But hey, they don't have to give out water and mints like you do, no siree.

It seems to me that the purpose of this rideshare business is to bring taxi cab-like service within reach of a whole lot of people who otherwise wouldn't have considered ordering a cab. That's exactly what it does. You get from A to B, cheap, cheap, cheap. But footrubs are not provided at these prices.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Let me see if I have this right:
> Ride 1 you paid $2.28.
> Ride 2 you paid 3.24.
> Ride 3 you paid 2.77.
> ...


Mind you those prices were after the 50% discount. The prices were insanely low though, even for Miami, even before the discount that for the 3rd ride, and I have no idea why. Lyft paid drivers 1 and 3 more than I paid.

And I'm not asking for footrubs, I'm asking for a driver who speaks english enough to not get lost on a 2 turn drive.

Also I didn't care how long the first guy took, as I said I wasn't in a rush, other than it was stupid for him as a driver, because he took a profitable min fare trip, and made it worse for himself.

and with the other driver picking me up I wasn't complaining about how long it took to get picked up, I was complaining about lyft's terrible eta's and how they don't keep pax updated often enough for pax to know we are coming.

You also have to understand Miami is a completely different market than NY. It's the wild west here. There's no vehicle inspections, no TLC, and they keep relaxing the year requirements for vehicles, for shittier and shittier cars. Not to mention the super sketchy cash drivers, and drivers I've seen in vehicles that for sure don't meet requirements but they get away driving anyways.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> You also have to understand Miami is a completely different market than NY. It's the wild west here. There's no vehicle inspections, no TLC, and they keep relaxing the year requirements for vehicles, for shittier and shittier cars. Not to mention the super sketchy cash drivers, and drivers I've seen in vehicles that for sure don't meet requirements but they get away driving anyways.


I have no doubt that Miami is different. Indeed, news stories about events in Florida in general repeatedly amaze me.  No vehicle inspections whatsoever sounds dicey. In fact, I've been told on several occasions by people who have visited there that Miami itself is rather dicey in general.  Nonetheless, expecting that, for example, people who can't speak English -- especially in Florida, apparently the paradise of "as little regulation as is metaphysically possible" -- won't be permitted to be Uber drivers is not realistic. Not gonna happen.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I have no doubt that Miami is different. Indeed, news stories about events in Florida in general repeatedly amaze me.  No vehicle inspections whatsoever sounds dicey. In fact, I've been told on several occasions by people who have visited there that Miami itself is rather dicey in general.  Nonetheless, expecting that, for example, people who can't speak English -- especially in Florida, apparently the paradise of "as little regulation as is metaphysically possible" -- won't be permitted to be Uber drivers is not realistic. Not gonna happen.


It might not be realistic, but it doesn't mean I can't 3 star them so I at least don't get matched again. Also I'm totally fine with non-english speakers being drivers...but why not only pair with them with non-english speaking pax? I'm sure language mismatches cause customer support to get a massive amount of tickets to deal with. The app is already running in spanish, so it would literally be a 1 checkbox option to add it. And if you want a ride faster, you could choose to risk it and get a driver who speaks a different language than you. (Although we are so saturated with drivers here, that's really a non-issue)


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I had to take 3 daytime rides as a pax for the first time in a few months. I'm pretty annoyed as a driver now.
> 
> 
> Terrible advertising-When I opened the app, there's a banner I get 50% of mon-fri. That's great for me as a pax, but as a driver what good is it if Lyft never advertised it ahead of time? I never got an e-mail, push notification, text, nothing. So I saved 50%, and lyft ate 50% but it didn't actually do any useful advertising or cause me to take any more rides than I already would have. The offer also doesn't state any details, is it just this week? is it because I have 5 stars? is it because I'm a driver? Is there a limit to how much I can use it?
> ...


You bother me as a person.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> You bother me as a person.


Sorry?

No need to get personal.

I'm all for drivers sticking up for each other, but I don't see any reason we should stick up for bad drivers?


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Let me see if I have this right:
> Ride 1 you paid $2.28.
> Ride 2 you paid 3.24.
> Ride 3 you paid 2.77.
> ...


Forgive him he drives his SUBIE for cheap pax and then justifies taking shared rides because he doesn't make enough. There's. Plenty of pax who don't make enough yet take us everywhere.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Sorry?
> 
> No need to get personal.
> 
> I'm all for drivers sticking up for each other, but I don't see any reason we should stick up for bad drivers?


I don't care about that. It was the $1 tip.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Couple of observations from my side, since I used Lyft 5 times this week in two different markets (DFW and Syracuse, NY) while on a business trip.


I got plenty of emails about my 50% off of my next 10 rides promotion. Also said the promo was valid through February 5th.
I'm not really interested why I'm getting the promo. I'm just glad I get it.
I'd definitely be annoyed if they'd be ending my push notifications and/or texts, but I guess those would work for OP.
My app showed pretty accurately the progress of the drivers at all pickups. A bit jumpy at times, yes, but I guess that's due to data connection. Maybe iOS vs. Android thing? Dunno.
Car cleanliness was definitely an issue in Syracuse. I understand that in theit climate people do carry salt and grime inside all the time, but when the whole floor in the back is white with crap, it would be good idea to spend a couple of minutes back there. Also, when your windows are so dirty from the inside that you can hardly see out, it's time to do something.
I'm also not expecting drivers to be dressed in slacks and a dress shirt, but sweats and a T-shirt? Really??? 4 out of 5 got 5 stars from me. One had a bit of trouble w/English, but it was a short ride. We understood each other okay and I couldn't really give him much directions, anyway, since I was in unfamiliar city so I was at his mercy with navigation.
At return back to DFW, my regular ride was upgraded to Black Lux. Guess the guy decided to take the risk and see if he could at least get a longer ride. Or maybe he was tired of sitting at the airport and took the first ride out.
My app gave me choices to tip at certain % or customize it. Didn't try the customization, so can't comment how that works, but the suggested 10/15/20 worked fine. Told everybody that the tip will be in the app (company expense, ya know...) and sent them right after the app gave me the choice.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> It might not be realistic, but it doesn't mean I can't 3 star them so I at least don't get matched again. Also I'm totally fine with non-english speakers being drivers...but why not only pair with them with non-english speaking pax? I'm sure language mismatches cause customer support to get a massive amount of tickets to deal with. The app is already running in spanish, so it would literally be a 1 checkbox option to add it. And if you want a ride faster, you could choose to risk it and get a driver who speaks a different language than you. (Although we are so saturated with drivers here, that's really a non-issue)


I do not hear i do not talk how about this


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Let me see if I have this right:
> Ride 1 you paid $2.28.
> Ride 2 you paid 3.24.
> Ride 3 you paid 2.77.


but he tipped ONE dollar!


AngelAdams said:


> I don't care about that. It was the $1 tip.


yeah, this bothered me as well. 50% off and $1.00 tip

wine. he was going on about the custom tip I was sure it was because he wanted to give more than the suggested amount. nope.


SubaruLegacy said:


> but why not only pair with them with non-english speaking pax?


Then we can push for whites with whites only / blacks with blacks only


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I got picked up from Lyft a few time's and they were all pretty good experiences. I just don't know if I was old and couldn't walk somewhat fast it might be kind of hard to meet the driver in the middle of the block, or whatever.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> but he tipped ONE dollar!
> 
> yeah, this bothered me as well. 50% off and $1.00 tip
> 
> ...


I got a bad rating once from a college student because I told her religion is a mental disorder. Christian American black girl. That wasn't Christian of her. Lol. Told Lyft she smelled like garlic and garbage, they removed her rating lol. I don't care about the ratings but it was still fun to manipulate it.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I


Boca Ratman said:


> but he tipped ONE dollar!
> 
> yeah, this bothered me as well. 50% off and $1.00 tip
> 
> ...


 I tipped a dollar on a min fare ride(where we get paid $2.89) That's a 34% tip on what a driver gets paid. How much do you guys tip? Not to mention it was a straight shot down a major road so it didn't take him to a worse pickup area and he only had to deviate 2 mins out of his route to pickup and drop off. It was an easy money trip.

If someone gives me a $1 tip on a cheap trip I'm always super excited.

It's not racist to want people to be able to communicate. I'll also say every cab I've ever taken in my life regardless of the nationality or race or how new to the USA the driver was, was perfectly capable of speaking enough English to be able to communicate. So I don't think it's asking all that much.

I'm not saying match Hispanic drivers only with Hispanic people. If you speak enough English you can handle English speaking pax then there's no problem.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> It was an easy money trip.


rely this money will not fix a flat tire


SubaruLegacy said:


> If someone gives me a $1 tip on a cheap trip I'm always super excited


that s why lyft going down day by day in both side pax and drivers like you


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

kos um uber said:


> rely this money will not fix a flat tire
> 
> that s why lyft going down day by day in both side pax and drivers like you


How much do you usually get tipped when you drive a min. Fare ride? How much do you expect? Not wish for, but realistically expect.

If you are expecting tip money to replace a flat tire you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> How much do you usually get tipped when you drive a min. Fare ride? How much do you expect? Not wish for, but realistically expect.
> 
> If you are expecting tip money to replace a flat tire you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I had to take 3 daytime rides as a pax for the first time in a few months. I'm pretty annoyed as a driver now.
> 
> 
> Terrible advertising-When I opened the app, there's a banner I get 50% of mon-fri. That's great for me as a pax, but as a driver what good is it if Lyft never advertised it ahead of time? I never got an e-mail, push notification, text, nothing. So I saved 50%, and lyft ate 50% but it didn't actually do any useful advertising or cause me to take any more rides than I already would have. The offer also doesn't state any details, is it just this week? is it because I have 5 stars? is it because I'm a driver? Is there a limit to how much I can use it?
> ...


its nice you gave them a tip but why were you taking shares rides. We all kind of know they are the scum of the rideshare world. You really shouldn't be surprised that the drivers were kind of thick. The reason I use waze instead of google is just what you wrote. I learned it in my first week of driving..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SubaruLegacy said:


> So I had to take 3 daytime rides as a pax for the first time in a few months. I'm pretty annoyed as a driver now.
> 
> 
> Terrible advertising-When I opened the app, there's a banner I get 50% of mon-fri. That's great for me as a pax, but as a driver what good is it if Lyft never advertised it ahead of time? I never got an e-mail, push notification, text, nothing. So I saved 50%, and lyft ate 50% but it didn't actually do any useful advertising or cause me to take any more rides than I already would have. The offer also doesn't state any details, is it just this week? is it because I have 5 stars? is it because I'm a driver? Is there a limit to how much I can use it?
> ...


Welcome to the world of driving for $0.81/mile $0.60/mile


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> but he tipped ONE dollar!
> 
> yeah, this bothered me as well. 50% off and $1.00 tip
> 
> ...


Well that exists... some drivers keep declining and wait for the right color to appear on screen


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

As a driver in South Florida I get several passengers a week that complain their earlier driver did not speak or understand any English. When I end up in the Miami area I have PAX that are upset that I don't speak Spanish. I think a language filter would be nice for those that want to use it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I just got a notification from Lyft and it made me think. If you have an android, you have to turn on notifications. they shut off after every update. I got an email and a notification. my email notifications are off so if I hadn't turned on my Lyft app notifications I'd never know. I looked back and I've received an email the last 6 weeks. never saw a one.

I can't really blame Lyft, they emailed me and sent an in app notification, I just had them shit off. I don't know of what I experienced applied to you but it's possible


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> No? Lyft definitely doesn't pay me enough for me to take classic Lyft ride. Not to mention on the 2 short rides, I know from experience it's basically impossible to match with another pax on that route.
> 
> It's the same drivers either way.
> 
> ...


*__*

I am a passenger, also. Definitely agree that the pax app has major issues, especially for a pickup location. If the pax hits " present location". Most likely the pickup location will not be any where near where the Pax is standing. 
I made that mistake -- The pin was 200 ft away and on the other side of a building from my location.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

LOL... A driver who likely complains about "cheap" passengers only takes shared POOL rides? Pathetic


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your experiences.



SubaruLegacy said:


> It's the same drivers either way.


I disagree. I refuse to do Pool and Shared. It is not always the same drivers.



SubaruLegacy said:


> I'm asking for a driver who speaks english enough to not get lost on a 2 turn drive


You would think that anyone would be able to follow GPS, regardless of language.



TomTheAnt said:


> I'm also not expecting drivers to be dressed in slacks and a dress shirt, but sweats and a T-shirt? Really???


I dress for comfort myself. Sweats and t-shirt once or twice a week. Maintain a high 4.9s rating.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences.
> 
> I disagree. I refuse to do Pool and Shared. It is not always the same drivers.
> 
> ...


I think with clothes its much less about what you where, and more about how you wear it.

I usually wear a polo shirt or a short sleeve collar shirt and shorts. But I'll wear tshirts as well and it doesn't effect ratings. I don't care much what a driver wears as long as theyve showered and don't look like a homeless person you'd avoid on the street. I've seen some real dischieveled drivers at the airport lots, but the airport is another world


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyft pool doesn't have 5min wait time. It is 1:45sec. I always click arrive early like two blocks away. I rather have passenger wait for me than I wait for them. They always say app says you here but not . I blamed the app..and say it's glitchy because update. I ain't waiting in active lane in SF streets. If I can pull over...than it not a problem.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tip maximum is based on what the app preapproved your card for. Notice how its close to $10 total, so when the app detected under $10 for the trip, it got preauthorization for up to $10 so it keeps that as the max including tip. Too many people were scamming the tip, with stolen credit cards and "cash back" from the driver.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I took another Lyft ride today... This time the driver held her phone the entire time she drove, because she doesn't have a mount, and needed the voice directions on, she also was texting. She had a 5.0 rating. Seriously where do they find these drivers? Am I the only professional in Miami? 

Also in terms of how bad the app is, She started 7 minutes away for pickup and the gps location of her never moved while I was waiting. Luckily I pay attention to the time and notification messages and the time was fairly accurate. But I could see how pax could be surprised when we show up and not be toes to the curb, when the gps hasn't moved an inch. Remind me again, What are we paying Lyft- the technology company for again?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I took another Lyft ride today... This time the driver held her phone the entire time she drove, because she doesn't have a mount, and needed the voice directions on, she also was texting. She had a 5.0 rating. Seriously where do they find these drivers? Am I the only professional in Miami?


Did you consider the possibility that maybe it was her first day? That's why she has a 5 rating? That's why she hasn't yet figured out that she really needs to have a mount or why she wants the voice directions on? What do you care anyway?

Surely you must understand that nobody driving for Uber is a "professional"; this is a gig, a hustle, not a profession.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Did you consider the possibility that maybe it was her first day? That's why she has a 5 rating? That's why she hasn't yet figured out that she really needs to have a mount or why she wants the voice directions on? What do you care anyway?
> 
> Surely you must understand that nobody driving for Uber is a "professional"; this is a gig, a hustle, not a profession.


Why would you not care? It's dangerous to be driving holding a phone with one hand. Also it's illegal to text even if you aren't a driver. Literally the only requirement is to give a safe ride. I care because I shouldn't have to compete against the most half assed drivers. The whole system only works if Lyft and Uber eventually get rid of the bad drivers. I can't believe some of the scams I've heard from my pax other drivers have pulled on them. But those scams are why the companies make us jump through hoops. It also makes pax not trust us because they are worried we are running a scam.


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Passengers will continue to use lyft unless something extreme happens on their ride ... the rides are way cheaper and much easier than any other mode of transportation



SubaruLegacy said:


> Why would you not care? It's dangerous to be driving holding a phone with one hand. Also it's illegal to text even if you aren't a driver. Literally the only requirement is to give a safe ride. I care because I shouldn't have to compete against the most half assed drivers. The whole system only works if Lyft and Uber eventually get rid of the bad drivers. I can't believe some of the scams I've heard from my pax other drivers have pulled on them. But those scams are why the companies make us jump through hoops. It also makes pax not trust us because they are worried we are running a scam.


I support all scams on passengers... their cheap asses deserve it ... besides half the passengers probably are getting free rides in the first place


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Let me see if I have this right:
> Ride 1 you paid $2.28.
> Ride 2 you paid 3.24.
> Ride 3 you paid 2.77.
> ...


We have a driver telling us why pax are having trouble matching our expectations. And, yes, he added a bit of his perspective from the driver side. Nothing wrong with his post and PLENTY for us to absorb and incorporate into our expectations and tactics.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I care because I shouldn't have to compete against the most half assed drivers.


If they're that bad, it should be child's play to "compete" against them.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Bigtimeboo said:


> Passengers will continue to use lyft unless something extreme happens on their ride ... the rides are way cheaper and much easier than any other mode of transportation
> 
> 
> I support all scams on passengers... their cheap asses deserve it ... besides half the passengers probably are getting free rides in the first place


No, not even close to being the cheapest. Just because uber/lyft is paying you peanuts doesn't mean we're paying peanuts. $8 min fare where I live. The bus is $2.75.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

racheljo said:


> $8 min fare where I live. The bus is $2.75.


Probably true, but usually the bus doesn't take you door to door, though. Pax like the convenience of not having to walk too much. ?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I drive Uber. As far as tips go, I take alot of struggling people, and w/o any problems, I'm always nice as hell, good conversation, they often don't tip. I need to get a sign made, couldn't find a good downloadable one. Car is clean, excellent driver, speak English, etc.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Why would you not care? It's dangerous to be driving holding a phone with one hand. Also it's illegal to text even if you aren't a driver. Literally the only requirement is to give a safe ride. I care because I shouldn't have to compete against the most half assed drivers. The whole system only works if Lyft and Uber eventually get rid of the bad drivers. I can't believe some of the scams I've heard from my pax other drivers have pulled on them. But those scams are why the companies make us jump through hoops. It also makes pax not trust us because they are worried we are running a scam.


I totally agree about the danger of holding a phone. It's not expensive to get a holder. When I get a driver that doesn't have one, I give 3 stars automatically and no tip. Unless they are super nice I'll give 4 and write in the comments why I didn't give 5. In both cases I write in the comments that it's dangerous and to invest in one. Not sure if uber reads or not. I really don't care, it's lazy and dangerous and I don't want to be in a car with someone that drives looking down. btw you can get suspended or warned if someone flags you with unsafe driving.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> its nice you gave them a tip but why were you taking shares rides. We all kind of know they are the scum of the rideshare world. You really shouldn't be surprised that the drivers were kind of thick. The reason I use waze instead of google is just what you wrote. I learned it in my first week of driving..


I've had plenty of good and plenty of bad drivers for when I take pools and regular rides. Pretty much the same percentages. I don't mind driving Lyft pools so much but only if there's a surge as the more riders you get the longer the surge lasts. All of my pools have been decent. I actually got tipped a few times. regular ones don't tip a ton anymore either.

I'll take pools as a rider for longer distances. Why pay $40 to go to the suburbs when I can go for $20. I tip more also because of the cost difference. And if I know the odds are against picking up other pool passengers I'll roll the dice and take a pool. most of the time I win. The driver wins also as his tip is a lot more from me than just a regular ride. And best of all, the companies lose money.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Why would you not care? It's dangerous to be driving holding a phone with one hand.


In my market, texting or not texting, holding a mobile phone in your hand while driving is $1000 minimum fine and 3 demerit points. 
I would have 1*'d her ass after the ride, and left a comment "No Phone Mount. Handheld driving endangers passenger safety" in the comment box.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> It's not racist to want people to be able to communicate.


That 'r' word is used whenever there is not a better argument. It's a newspeak thing. It is taught in almost all public education systems these days.
It's the worst thing you can call someone, and it is almost always un-defendable. It is a brand.
The best way to respond is "Hey, some of my best friends can't communicate - they went to public school so they can't read or write well. My sister married one, I work with a guy that doesn't speak English. Very clean and respectful, but ... well, you know."


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I
> 
> I tipped a dollar on a min fare ride(where we get paid $2.89) That's a 34% tip on what a driver gets paid. How much do you guys tip? Not to mention it was a straight shot down a major road so it didn't take him to a worse pickup area and he only had to deviate 2 mins out of his route to pickup and drop off. It was an easy money trip.
> 
> ...


About tips: minimum fare ride gets $5 from me

And there is no such thing as an "easy money trip"

I might give you the "not racist" thing. But when I see a driver that dosent speak English I think of my grandfather who came to the US from Italy in 1905. He didn't speak English either. And he wasn't considered white. But he worked, got married, had kids and learned to speak English. He had 4 kids,16 grandchildren and god knows how many great grand kids and great great grand kids.

And we all speak English

Your driver is, I bet, doing his best to support himself and his family just like us and he is just as American as we are,,, maybe more so; he chose to come here. For us it was just an accident of birth

A little understanding and respect is in order here


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> You bother me as a person.


You just became one of my favorite persons on this site! I'm following you, but not in a creepy way. I do it so I can find you other witty posts and other nuggets.



FLKeys said:


> As a driver in South Florida I get several passengers a week that complain their earlier driver did not speak or understand any English. When I end up in the Miami area I have PAX that are upset that I don't speak Spanish. I think a language filter would be nice for those that want to use it.


It could be that Lyft and Uber have gotten such a widespread and deserved bad reputation for drivers that they have no choice other than to troll for those who don't speak the language and can't be informed before they join.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

melusine3 said:


> You just became one of my favorite persons on this site! I'm following you, but not in a creepy way. I do it so I can find you other witty posts and other nuggets.
> 
> 
> It could be that Lyft and Uber have gotten such a widespread and deserved bad reputation for drivers that they have no choice other than to troll for those who don't speak the language and can't be informed before they join.


What's wrong with getting creepy?


----------

